# Max bench press calculated



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I workout alone so I haven't maxed out since college a couple years ago, at which point as was much weaker than I am now. Anyway I was reading some weightlifting stuff on the net and came across a 1 rep max bench press calculator. So I entered my numbers from this evening's workout and either I am a freak of nature or, more likely, this calculator is way off.

First set: 198 lbs x 12 reps = Theoretical 285 lbs.
Second set: 209 lbs x 10 reps = Theoretical 279 lbs.
Third set 220 lbs x 9 reps = Theoretical 283 lbs.
Fourth set 220 lbs x 8 reps = Theoretical 273 lbs.
Last (burnout) set: 154 lbs x 25 reps = Theoretical max 467 lbs. LOL!

Everything seems normal putting me around the 280 mark until the last set, when I should be the most tired/weak. This makes me curious how many reps I could get at 154 lbs. on my FIRST set so I might have to try that next time. I was feeling pretty good about 25 reps until I remember people like Brady Quinn, who has even longer arms and gets 24 reps at 225. But 467 lbs, lol, I weigh 175 on a good day, I would break myself before I got 467 off the rack. So it makes me wonder if the calculator is bad with a high number of reps or if I have an unusually high endurance at lower weights, or both.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

THat's strange. I think you got a bunk calculating formula because the ones that I've used arrived at lower theoretical max bench numbers. 

I'll never really know because I stopped doing one rep maxes way way back out of fear of injury.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Well actually I read some more and it is supposedly inaccurate at a higher number of reps, like over 10, which is what I suspected. In terms of its accuracy at 10 reps however, I think it is about right. I can do 220 x9 on my 3rd set, and I've done 242 x4 before, so I think 280 is probably about right for 1 rep max.


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

That is good pressing for 175 pounds of body weight!
I think those calculators can be pretty accurate, especially at lower rep ranges closer to your 1 rep max. There are too many variables to consider when trying to figure out your max using higher reps as a formula. Some people are more fast twitch, some have higher muscular endurance, etc. Also, yor form could break down as you are reaching muscular fatigue/failure, causing someone to cheat a little on the last couple reps (bouncing, not touching chest etc). I am not saying you are doing that, but it's something to consider. When I was able to push 225 for 8, I was around a 280-290 max. However, I trained for Powerlifting, so I would rarely do higher reps (over 5) with the exception of a burnout set at the end of my sets.
Also, I am sure you could get more than 25 reps at 154 if you do it after a warmup and use it as a first set.
If you decide in the future you want to bump up your 1 rep max, take more of a powerliting approach for a little time. That is, maybe a 5x5, or something of the sort where you are closer to your 1RM.
If you're curious as to what your max is, just do a max out session. If you feel you can push 275+, which I think you can, try something like bar x12, 135x10,185x8,225x5,240x1,265x1,275-280x1. If you get it, rest a good 4-5 minutes and add a little weight.
You def have the muscular endurance, and if you arent used to lower reps with heavier weight, and you give it a go for 4-6 weeks, watch your 1RM sky rocket! I hear 300 calling your name!


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

I use 275 for a working set, and my max is slightly over the 3 plates a side mark, so I think there might be some inaccuracy with the calculator.

To be honest though, you never know your max until you actually bench it, not what a calculator says.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My max is 31 lbs.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

New record!! 32.5!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

32.5! Congrats! Keep working and you may one day be able to complete a pushup! Did you actually lift 32.5 or was that calculated? I have a feeling you just benched a broomstick 40 times and calculated it.  lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lateralus said:


> 32.5! Congrats! Keep working and you may one day be able to complete a pushup! Did you actually lift 32.5 or was that calculated? I have a feeling you just benched a broomstick 40 times and calculated it.  lol


Oh, it has to all be in one lift??? :shock


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

ugh, I suck at the bench press. I can only do about 3 reps at 160-165 and my max isn't too much better. I can do about 70-80 pushups but still my chest is pretty weak compared to the rest of my body. I'm 5 foot 8 and i only weigh about 145 (on a good day), I'd like to get to at least 160. Looks like there is some good advice in this thread i could use


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

Calculator was about right. Tested bench max today, 335lbs.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I stopped working out after high school and really regret it. My max was 165 then. It's not impressive but I'm not sure if I can do even 65 now.


----------

